# Some nice finds lately (also stone id requested)



## Tailfeather (Jul 4, 2013)

My son and I have found most of these in the last few weeks...all since May.  Check out the tiny "bird" point...can't tell it in the pic but it is minutely flaked all around. Only a corner is broken.  A cool hand blade and what I'm almost positive are flake knives.  

Can anybody ID the red/white stone?  I've never found any like that around here....these are from one little field in Grady Co.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Son (Jul 5, 2013)

Can't understand why old timers started calling little points, Bird Points. In my opinion, they are people points, for shooting at people or small game. Keep a looking , should be some nice points there somewhere.


----------



## Willjo (Jul 5, 2013)

show an individual photo of the flake up in the right corner. It looks like it has a little stem on it and could be a flake knife.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 5, 2013)

What about the material in the 2nd and 3rd pix ...

Is it coral ????


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 5, 2013)

Son said:


> Can't understand why old timers started calling little points, Bird Points. In my opinion, they are people points, for shooting at people or small game. Keep a looking , should be some nice points there somewhere.


Agree.  Protein analysis on em has shown blood proteins from all kinds of critters big and small, from what I've read. 

I'll get a pic of the white flake earlier, couldn't tell what it was.  I'm sure the other three are flake blades.

If anybody has any idea on what or where the red/white rock is, I'd love to know.  Have never seen any like it down here.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 5, 2013)

Keith Incised, nice!


----------



## Flint Arrow (Jul 5, 2013)

The red and white stone could be Briar Creek from my area. We have alot of red and white also alot of other colors. Screven/Burke  county has some colorful stone in places...just a guess?


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 5, 2013)

The red and white is a heat treated chert. Where did it come from-? That color red is possible with several of the lower grade cherts in S. Ga. but usually not with the white. Flint Arrow might have your answer with Briar Creek chert. I have had that material turn just about every color in the rainbow with heat treating.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 6, 2013)

Very cool.  Thanks, fellers.  Hard to know for sure, but  awfully interesting to think about a piece of chert making its way across the state.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 6, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Keith Incised, nice!


Thanks. Have also found Deptford Check stamped, Complicated stamped, plain, and maybe cob marked. Hard to tell on some of em.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Jul 6, 2013)

*Colorful Briar Creek Chert*

Here are some chert flakes found on Briar Creek, they show some of the color range. The banded red and white like your point is also found here.  It is interesting to think of stone traveling over the state and much farther. I saw a point found here on the Ogeechee River that was green in color. I believe it came from lower North Carolina maybe the rhyolite from that area. But that is my long shot guess. I do know that it came from a distance...nothing green in this area.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 6, 2013)

Tailfeather said:


> Thanks. Have also found Deptford Check stamped, Complicated stamped, plain, and maybe cob marked. Hard to tell on some of em.



Cob marked would be an unusual and significant find.   Deptford Comp. Stamped would mean that site was utilized for a very long time.  There are many hundred years between Keith and anything Deptford.  Show the Deptford, maybe I can help.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow.  Very cool, Thad.  Thanks for showing those.

Here's a pic of a fragment my very modest id skills classified as Deptford Check Stamped in my hand.  The other I think is Comp stamped.  I may be wrong. 

I do know we've found Bolens and middle woodland era pottery there like the Keith, fwiw.  So who knows....I'd love any insight you may have.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 6, 2013)

Thad, Scott Jones cooked up a batch from your area and got an incredible emerald green from some of it. He made some knives from the blades he knapped and the green were the first to go. I asked if the raw material came from a different place and he said it all came from one area. There was also oranges, whites and browns from the same batch.


----------



## Flint Arrow (Jul 6, 2013)

That seems very possible.....i have never seen any but that does not mean it is not there. Most of my stone comes from an eight mile stretch of Briar Creek...i do like chipping the colorful chert when it is very workable from heat. I have been chipping points lately, trying to get some made for some new arrows i made. Worked a piece of chert today that was very different. Caramel /Red...hope to shoot one of these at a deer this fall. I am sick of hot summer already and ready for cool days and hunting. Sorry the white point got too much flash...


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 6, 2013)

Those look great.  I'm sure you'll run em through a deer in a few months.

Speaking of material.....I'd sure love to get my hands on some flint river butterscotch......(hint, hint?)


----------



## Flint Arrow (Jul 6, 2013)

Tailfeather the pottery that has very detailed lines or diamonds...do you find much that detailed...most of the pottery i find the lines are not so defined. I know nothing about pottery. I suspect it could tell someone alot about the people and time frames. Maybe i need to go to pottery class or something. Cool looking piece. I guess alot of fellows that are into primitive bows and points overlook alot of knowledge not knowing about such things.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 6, 2013)

Check out these links for pottery and other good info:

http://www.peachstatearchaeological...ption=com_content&view=section&id=7&Itemid=58

http://shapiro.anthro.uga.edu/GIP/index.php/home.html


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 7, 2013)

Tailfeather said:


> Wow.  Very cool, Thad.  Thanks for showing those.
> 
> Here's a pic of a fragment my very modest id skills classified as Deptford Check Stamped in my hand.  The other I think is Comp stamped.  I may be wrong.
> 
> I do know we've found Bolens and middle woodland era pottery there like the Keith, fwiw.  So who knows....I'd love any insight you may have.



Hard to tell with such small pieces, but the second one does fit the type.  Not quite as sure about the first piece, but either way, you've got a very nice site to learn from.  

To address the later post about pottery type and design, you can learn much more about a culture through their ceramic designs than through lithic analysis.  I've done these types of studies for years and give me pottery any day over points.  If you want to learn, keep the pottery.  If you want a flashy collection, keep the points.  If you want to drive your wife crazy, keep everything.


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 7, 2013)

I have butterscotch. I am willing to trade.


----------



## Tailfeather (Jul 7, 2013)

What would you take in trade for some?


----------



## chehawknapper (Jul 8, 2013)

What's available?


----------

